# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Node #3905 (MerNion-patisia): σε δοκιμές

## MerNion

Σήμερα ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα και έβγαλα κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την θέα. Εκανα τις φωτογραφίες μία πανοραμική για να διευκολυνθείτε στον προσανατολισμό. Αυτά που βλέπει είναι απο το σημείο που θα μπει ο ιστός. Μελλοντικά και αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορεί να μπει και κάτι ακόμα πιο ψηλά (γύρω στα 2 μέτρα χωρίς ιστό ή τίποτα... είναι ένα υπερυψωμένο ταρατσάκι) απ' όπου υπάρχει ορατότητα 360 μοιρών και φαίνονται τα πάντα.

Προς το παρόν όμως θα ξεκινήσει ο κόμβος ως client σε κάποιο από τα γειτονικά AP. Η περιοχή που καλύπτει η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι οι περιοχές (δεν ξέρω καλά ονόματα) τις Λαμπρινής, Περισσό (jabarlee μεριά), την πίσω μερία απο τα Τουρκοβούνια, κάτι σε jacobs (αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά), Ανω πατήσια κλπ..

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχει και σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση η συγκεκριμένη φώτο στο ftp://www.mernion.awmn/upload/mernion-patisia
Επίσης αν κάποιος θέλει μπορεί να ζητήσει φώτο με πολύ zoom (έχει μέχρι 10Χ οπτικό η μηχανή) για περισσότερη ακρίβεια.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μας βλέπω να κάνουμε λινκ. Είμαι μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα στην ευθία που βλέπεις τον ουρανοξύστη αριστερά-αριστερα στην φωτογραφία, πάνω απο τον ηλιακό Φυρογένης.  ::  Να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση για λουκουμάδες από κάτω.  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ενδιαφέρον... και πως νόμιζα εγώ οτι είσαι πιο αριστερά και ότι δεν σε βλέπω... τπ... Εχεις κάποιο AP με κεραία που να κοιτάει προς τα εδώ ή έχεις κάποιο ελεύθερο if να γυρίσεις για να κάνω scan;

----------


## Acinonyx

Και AP έχω, και ελεύθερο interface προσορινα. Ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα μου όμως και δεν κατάφερα να διακρίνω την πολυκατοικία σου. Ίσως να μην έχουμε οπτική, ίσως να έχουμε και να μπερδευομαι από το τσιμεντένιο χάος.

----------


## MerNion

Αν είχες καμία φώτο προς τα εδώ θα βοηθούσε...

----------


## fotis80

Acinonyx, περιου σε ποιο ύψος των πατησίων είσαι ? 
Γιατι απο την ταράτσα μου ... βλεπω σχεδόν όλη την Πατησίων μεχρι την μέση . 
Ειμαι ακριβώς ΔΙΠΛΑ (ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ) από τον περιβόητο γερανο που βλεπετε οι περισότεροι . Οσοι βλέπουν γερανο βλέπουν και εμενα .

----------

